# Thường xuyên mặc đồ bó sát rất dễ khiến bạn gặp phải những vấn đề sức khỏe này



## nusy (10/6/18)

*Những bộ đồ bó sát luôn được các cô gái yêu thích vì tính thời trang và khả năng tôn dáng tuyệt vời. Tuy nhiên, việc thường xuyên mặc chúng lại gây ra một số tai hại ảnh hưởng không nhỏ tới sức khỏe của chúng ta.*

*Gây khó thở*
Nếu bạn mặc đồ quá chật thì sẽ gây ảnh hưởng không nhỏ đến sự hoạt động của cơ hoành. Và khi hệ hô hấp hoạt động kém thì cơ thể sẽ thải trừ khí CO2 kém hơn, từ đó khiến ngực chảy xệ và nhanh lão hóa.




​*Tổn thương cột sống*
Việc mặc những chiếc quần jeans ôm dáng sẽ làm hạn chế sự di chuyển của hông nên khiến cột sống cũng bị ảnh hưởng một phần. Thậm chí, mặc quần chật còn là nguyên nhân gây ra bệnh cong vẹo cột sống và làm hạn chế sự vận động của cơ thể.




​*Rối loạn tiêu hóa*
Ngoài gây tổn thương cột sống, những chiếc quần jeans bó sát còn tạo áp lực chèn ép lên dây thần kinh, đồng thời ảnh hưởng tới ruột và làm rối loạn tiêu hóa, từ đó gây ra các chứng khó tiêu, chướng bụng...




​*Mắc chứng da sần vỏ cam (Cellulite)*
Thường xuyên mặc đồ bó sát trong suốt một thời gian dài sẽ khiến làn da của bạn ngày càng lồi lõm, xấu xí và ảnh hưởng xấu tới sức khỏe. Tình trạng này còn gọi là chứng da sần vỏ cam (Cellulite) thường xuất hiện ở vùng đùi, bụng, mông...




​*Vô sinh*
Đối với nữ giới, mặc quần jeans bó sát sẽ gây ra tình trạng viêm nhiễm nấm, ngứa âm đạo, viêm đường tiết niệu, viêm khoang chậu... Còn với nam giới sẽ ảnh hưởng tới các tế bào tinh trùng, lâu dài có thể gây vô sinh. Do đó, bạn nên hạn chế mặc đồ bó sát để không gây ảnh hưởng tới sức khỏe sinh sản về sau.




​*Cách chọn đồ bó sát để không gây ảnh hưởng tới sức khỏe:*

- Chọn chất liệu vải cotton nhẹ, mịn, thấm hút mồ hôi tốt để giúp cơ thể hoạt động thoải mái hơn.

- Chọn trang phục vừa với số đo của bản thân.

- Không nên chỉ nhìn vào kích cỡ ghi trên quần mà tốt nhất nên thử trước khi quyết định mua.

- Nếu phải ra ngoài hoạt động trong nhiều giờ thì nên chọn những bộ trang phục thoải mái, dễ dàng vận động để có được sự dễ chịu, không bị chèn ép trên cơ thể.




​_Nguồn: Kenh14_​


----------

